Ask HN: Whats your favorite Sci-Fi short story? - MichaelMoser123
======
khein11
The Last Question - Isaac Asimov

~~~
stevekemp
That was my first thought, but since you've posted it my runner up is "The
Egg":

[http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html](http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html)

------
J-dawg
They're made out of meat

[http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html](http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html)

------
lappet
The truth of fact, the truth of feeling by Ted Chiang
[https://subterraneanpress.com/magazine/fall_2013/the_truth_o...](https://subterraneanpress.com/magazine/fall_2013/the_truth_of_fact_the_truth_of_feeling_by_ted_chiang)

This story changed the way I saw writing with the way it portrays it as a tool
that can be used or misused just like any other.

------
FiatLuxDave
I'm a huge fan of this format for sci-fi, so it's a hard choice. Probably
"Goodnight Mr. James" by Clifford Simak.

Honorable mentions to:

"Microcosmic God" and "If all men were brothers would you let one marry your
sister?" by Ted Sturgeon

"Bordered in Black" and "Neutron Star" by Larry Niven

"Blood Music" by Greg Bear

"Special Delivery" by George O. Smith

"The Gold at the Starbow's End" by Fredrick Pohl

------
RUG3Y
"The Feeling of Power", by Isaac Asimov. In this story, humans have forgotten
how to do basic math, except for one man, who regards it as a hobby.

edit:
[http://john.regehr.org/reading_list/power.html](http://john.regehr.org/reading_list/power.html)

------
spcelzrd
Not my favorite, but an underrated one: The Machine Stops by E. M. Forster.

Forster is better known for writing period romances like A Room with a View.
The Machine Stops, written in 1909, deals with issues of isolation and
alienation that come with advances in communication technology, and it sort of
kind of predicts the internet.

------
bendev_test
The Seventh Voyage from The Star Diaries by Stanislaw Lem
[http://english.lem.pl/works/novels/the-star-
diaries/154-the-...](http://english.lem.pl/works/novels/the-star-
diaries/154-the-seventh-voyage)

------
thisone
Fondly Fahrenheit by Alfred Bester:
[http://www.editoreric.com/greatlit/books/Fondly-
Fahrenheit.h...](http://www.editoreric.com/greatlit/books/Fondly-
Fahrenheit.html)

------
ThomPete
Three Worlds Collide -
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/y4/three_worlds_collide_08/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/y4/three_worlds_collide_08/)

------
MichaelMoser123
Just came across this nice reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shortscifistories/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shortscifistories/)

------
dark_ph0enix
The Crystal Spheres[0] by David Brin

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crystal_Spheres](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crystal_Spheres)

------
pinewurst
'Understand' \- Ted Chiang (technically a novelette)

------
adityar
March Hare Mission by Ford McCormack

------
searchfaster
'Flowers for Algernon'

